# Onkyo Receiver - Zone 1 Amp Trigger



## organm (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi,

I have decided to buy the Onkyo 708 and would like to know how to trigger an external Amp from Zone 1. I have an Emotiva XPA-5 and will use the pre-outs on the 708 to utilise the power from the Amp and was wondering how to trigger the Amp?

Any suggestions?

Thanks.


Mark


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Isn't there trigger outputs on the AVR?:dontknow:


----------



## organm (Dec 5, 2009)

Bambino,

Not for zone 1.


Mark


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

What is the trigger output labled? You may have to get a switching power strip that turns power on to the other outlets when the one senses a surge in power.:dontknow:


----------



## waldo563 (Apr 26, 2009)

Mike,

I have the 807 and have the same problem with the lack of zone 1 trigger. It does look like the 708 has a zone 2 trigger though. On my AVR, I setup my Logitech universal remote to sequence in the zone 3 (no real reason I didn't use zone 2) trigger by learning from the original remote. It seems to work just fine and I have never had any issues with it. Of course, if you're using zone 2 or don't have a universal remote, this won't work. Good luck.

Lester


----------



## organm (Dec 5, 2009)

Mike,

Thanks for that, sounds easy and I do have a universal remote.


Mark


----------



## waldo563 (Apr 26, 2009)

Mark,

Sorry about that, I managed to get your name wrong and call you Mike in my response.

Lester


----------

